# Trout releases



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

List of stocking release dates and locations.

Lake County Date/Notes 
Adams Lake Adams March 12 
Antrim Lake Frankin April 9 
Barnesville Reservoir #3 Belmont March 25 
Belmont Lake Belmont March 19 
Blue Limestone Park Delaware March 19 
Canal Fulton Stark April 24 youth only (8-11 am) 
Cenci Park Pond Fairfield April 10 youth only 
Clark Lake Clark March 26 
Delta Reservoir #2 Fulton April 2 
Dow Lake Athens April 10 Derby* 
East Harbor State Park Pond Ottawa Arpil 24 youth only 
Eyman Park Ponds Fayette May 1 youth only 
Forest Hill Pond Cuyahoga March 25 
Forked Run State Park Lake Meigs March 18 
Giertz Lake Hancock May 1 youth only 
Hinckley Lake Medina April 15 
Jackson City Reservoir Jackson April 17 Derby* 
Jefferson Lake Jefferson April 8 
Little Turtle Pond Summit April 17 youth only (9am - 2pm) 
McKarns Lake Williams April 25 
Mill Creek Lake Mahoning April 22 
Monroe Lake Monroe March 18 
Mt. Gilead State Park Lake Morrow April 8 
New Lexington Reservoir Perry March 12 
Olander Lake Lucas April 24 youth only 
Pearson Metropark Lucas April 10 (youth only on 4/11) 
Punderson Lake Geauga April 17 youth only (9am - noon) 
Quarry Park Pond Marion March 19 
Rocky Fork Lake Highland April 3 youth only (1-4pm) 
Rose Lake Hocking April 2 Derby* 
Rush Run Lake Preble March 19 
Schoonover Lake Allen April 15 
Shadow Lake Cuyahoga April 1 
Shelby Reservoir #3 Richland April 1 
Silver Creek Lake Summit April 16 
Stonelick Lake Clermont March 27 youth only (11am - 3pm) 
Sycamore State Park Lake Montgomery March 25 
Timber Ridge Lake Lawrence March 18 
Turkey Creek Lake Scioto April 24 Derby* 
Van Wert Reservoir #1 Van Wert April 24 youth only 
Vesuvius Lake Lawrence April 15 Derby* 
Westlake Recreation Center Cuyahoga April 1 
White Star Quarry Sandusky April 2 
Wolf Run State Park Noble March 12 
Yoctangee Park Lake Ross March 27 youth only derby*(8-11am)


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

How many of you guys fish these places when the stockings are close by?


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I like to wait a few days.. usually crowded on the first day or two.. seem to do better after they "settle" in also


----------



## MisterTwister (Jul 10, 2009)

I usually don't even bother - too many rude people looking for a quick catch. I might hit them a couple weeks after the crowd and congestion dies down. Not too much fun when people cross your line numerous times and "stake out" their patch of shoreline.


----------

